# Dare game ideas...



## Val (Feb 20, 2008)

I am going to host my first Halloween Party this year for Adults only. I have seen the Dare game in other threads and think we will certainly play this game. I am looking for some "Halloween related" dares... So if there any ideas lets have em... Thanks Bunches...:xbones:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I dare you to eat this ..maybe the tequila worm...I love tequila but no worms for me.!!

what kind of Dares do you already know of that would work.


----------



## Val (Feb 20, 2008)

Well go outside and howl at the moon, pretend to arrest a stranger and frisk them, act insane, run out into the street with a cape, do the "Thriller" dance in front of the whole party. Thats about all I got so far. I like the eat the worm idea. Or even Eating something weird and gross.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

"I dare you to bite the head off this bat! Don't worry it's not a real bat, just a mouse with paper wings stapled to it"


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

one year we got a bunch of halapinio peppers and for one of the door prizes, the guests bid on who could eat the most (starting with a half) if they couldn't do it, the next person with the highest bid got a shot...


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I dare you to stick you tongue to this battery operated fly swatter. (hurts like hell, and looks funny too.)


----------



## Val (Feb 20, 2008)

Haha... Thats great.


----------

